# Re: [EVDL] Converting School Buses to EV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Converting School Buses to EV*



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> The e-Traction Whisper prototype gets 14 mpg
> > vs about 4 mpg for the average ICE diesel bus!
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Converting School Buses to EV*

>> The e-Traction Whisper prototype gets 14 mpg
>> vs about 4 mpg for the average ICE diesel bus!
>
> Our ICE diesel bus (65 passenger) gets about 9mpg on the highway on
> vegetable oil. Still, 14mpg is an improvement.

I had a gasoline 32-passenger bus that got 10mpg on the highway, where 
big rigs average 5mpg loaded, but 4mpg in the city for a lighter 
vehicle seems awfully low!

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Converting School Buses to EV*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, December 30, 2007 2:18 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Converting School Buses to EV


>>> The e-Traction Whisper prototype gets 14 mpg
>>> vs about 4 mpg for the average ICE diesel bus!
>>
>> Our ICE diesel bus (65 passenger) gets about 9mpg on the highway on
>> vegetable oil. Still, 14mpg is an improvement.
>
> I had a gasoline 32-passenger bus that got 10mpg on the highway, where
> big rigs average 5mpg loaded, but 4mpg in the city for a lighter
> vehicle seems awfully low!
> Hi EVerybody;

Sure seems poor? My 1954 International Skool bus camper geta about 
8MPG, towing an electric Corvair as a dinghy!It is fairly stock, kitbashed 
on observation platform, like a 1926 Pullman car. Painted Pullman green, 
maybe that helps<g>?Keeping the cruising speed about 50mph helps, too.

Bob
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
>
> -- 
> Internal Virus Database is out-of-date.
> Checked by AVG Free Edition.
> Version: 7.5.488 / Virus Database: 269.13.28/1023 - Release Date: 
> 9/22/2007 1:27 PM
>
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Converting School Buses to EV*

yepper back when i drove school buses, my ford gas 35
footer got about 9-10 mpg



> --- Bob Rice <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> ...


----------

